# Moving Tanks



## Roddas (Jan 19, 2015)

Okay so I have my little 5 gallon tank with Endler guppies and cherry shrimp

I'd really like to move all the shrimp to a neat little fluval spec 3, its a nice tank and the shrimp could be free of bothersome endlers,

Im making this decision because about a month ago i was super excited for a second batch of berried shrimp only to discover THE HORROR that my shrimp had dropped their eggs 

The shrimp were here first, they are the survivors of the great " Tank of death" events i suffered through as a aquarium newbie, they must be happy
the endlers, whatever, theyre fine

THE POINT:
I have this little plastic thingy i made out of the bottom of a pop bottle to catch the shrimp, i guess it might work, but are there any other nifty things i could to to catch them minus using a net?


----------



## siulongluiy (Jan 30, 2015)

Roddas said:


> Okay so I have my little 5 gallon tank with Endler guppies and cherry shrimp
> 
> I'd really like to move all the shrimp to a neat little fluval spec 3, its a nice tank and the shrimp could be free of bothersome endlers,
> 
> ...


Never tried this...but what about an empty water bottle and place zucchini or some other blanched veggies in overnight and hope that they make it in but not out?

See a lot of people catch unwanted critters this way (though that's not exactly the same reason this time!!!)


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

You can try the bottle thing, it might work on some of them but you might not get all of them at once, and have to do it several times till you get them all.

Keep in mind that moving shrimps from one tank to another will result in making them unhappy with their new surroundings and it will take time for them to re-settle in enough for them to start breeding again...and you might lose one or two to stress, especially adult shrimps. That's why you usually only get young shrimps shipped when you purchase them overseas.

Ive done it myself, so I know the problems that can occur. If your lucky maybe no losses and they settle quickly (cherry are better at adapting than CRS or Tigers)

Try the bottle first, if all else fails you will have to net them...lots of fun


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

Maybe move the fish instead


----------

